# Richard Clark



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

What a phony...

He worked for Reagan, Clinton, Bush Jr. + Sr.

He retires and gives a great speech about how great Bush was, and
takes a 30 year pension. Suddenly things change...hmmmmm.

You think he's trying to get up Kerry's a*s, or just trying to sell his book?

He was so concerned...what did he do about it? Did he call the FBI, local law enforcement, or the press? {If he is telling the truth}.

He was in charge of the unit, yet did nothing. Blame this one, blame that one...what did he do? Nothing

He should face charges for dereliction of duty. There should be consequences like there is for us when we screw up, and
talk about loyalty to one's organization...what a rat.

He doesn't have much to say about Clinton even though there were about 10 attacks during his watch. 

If he is so concerned, I say he donates all the income from his book sales to the 911 fund.....what a case.

Is it just me or is the American society getting worse...less loyal, more liberal...just plain ignorant. 

Sorry for the rant. {I couldn't get through to Mike Savage}


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm not usually prone to base animal instincts, however.........................
Given the chance, I'd piss on this little whiner. 3000+ souls died so this shitbird could profit from it? 
:2up:


----------



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

Somebody should ask this guy if he was so concerned about this 

Why didn't you go public before your book was published???????


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

By the way, he close friends with John Kerry's foreign policy adviser.........draw your own conclusions....


----------



## Rafferty (Jul 6, 2003)

From the highlites on the news , Clark is the ONLY member of this government who has told the families of 9/11 that he is sorry for not preventing the attacks. Politics aside , that is something the people who lost loved ones need to here.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

9/11 is nobody's fault. The only person/s who are at fault are the terrorists who committed the acts. Unfortunately we as LEO knew something devastating was going to happen 8years prior to 9/11 when the terrorist tried to blow up the towers the first time. There was training for LEO on WMS before any citizen knew about what WMS was.Yet nothing was done because American attitude needed to be changed. The American people as a whole are to blame if anyone is for 9/11 with our liberal attitudes. Do you really think the liberal compassionate American peolpe would accept or allow our government to assassinate these terrorist leaders prior to 9/11. If this was done these same people would blame the 9/11 incident on the government for killing these terrorist and instigating 9/11. Then we would be sitting here saying we demand a congressional hearing to why our government assassinated these unprovoked terrorists which in turn caused 9/11.
Even today people have become complacent with the "it can never happen again" attitude. Hell we went to war in Iraq and Afganistan because we were attacked yet half the country is opposed to the war. If we don't go to war to defend our country's national security when should we go to war. Mr Clarke is now a private citizen who wants to make a dollar with his Monday morning quarterbacking book. Mr Clark has not told LEO anything in his book we did not already know. Remember New Years Eve 1999 when the terrorist of the world told us something horrendous was going to happen and up to that point the security around the country was like no other in the history of the world. Then on Jan 1st American people were like we are never going to spend money on security like this again and we didn't 21 months later we paid for it. 

It will happen again, then who's fault will it be?


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

There is always going to be a "blue ribbon committee" whenever something bad happens. People want accountability, ie. politicians want to find a fall guy to ensure they don't have to worry as much about re-election. Both parties go through this process all the time, regardless of whether they are bleeding heart liberals or pro LE republicans. Politics will always be politics. Just my somewhat off topic .02


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Mr. Clarke is an opportunist and demagog (demagogue if you are french).
As for who is to blame for 911: all of us are. We voted these socialist critters into office...we have no one to blame but ourselves. Period. :shock:


----------

